# Cannondale Hollowgram Carbon Wheels



## chrisvz (Jun 3, 2009)

Any comments or reviews on this wheels? I should receive mine in a week or so. Would update post when they arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffdaddy (May 5, 2016)

Did they arrive and what do you think? I wish they sold the wheels seperately. I have some on a bike I purchased in 2014 and would like to get some even newer ones I'm seeing on the 2016 / 2017 rides. Did you get a new bike or just the wheels? If just the wheels, let me know how you got them?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Subed, curious as well. Looking for a new bike and my new DA 9100 are not disc ready.


----------



## Simo_Hood (Apr 16, 2018)

*Hollowgram Wheelset disc*



chrisvz said:


> Any comments or reviews on this wheels? I should receive mine in a week or so. Would update post when they arrive
> 
> For me I use the wheels , ride not too much kilomètres and see that are very fragile by the first crash the front wheel was broken .


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

This reviewer (who I respect) thought the Hallowgram carbon wheels just OK. Nothing special. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DokX7dr1GYU&t=272s

Go to the 3:57 mark.


----------

